# Primera eGT 1993 wiring diagram



## trinisentra (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi guys I really need the wiring diagram for the primera eGT the P10 model. Does anyone have it?


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes. It's in my haynes book. What do you need??


----------



## trinisentra (Jul 2, 2004)

yeah bro. What I need is the diagram for the harness from the ecu and in the engine bay. If u can scan it I will be gratefull. U can send what ever u can to my e mail [email protected]


thanks bro :cheers:


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

It will take a day or two....


----------



## trinisentra (Jul 2, 2004)

hey boss, I have been experiencing real problems with hotmail so can u send over the diagram to [email protected] and any other info u think may be helpful

Thanks again 

Marc


----------



## trinisentra (Jul 2, 2004)

OK I got the e mail to open. 

Hey do u know if there is any difference between a JDM harness and a UK harness. Can they be interchanged?


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

I' am not shure. But I'am rebuilding now a red top SR20DE out of a GT and it seems that these are the same engines. UK and JDM same staff....

Red valave cover,
10:1 flat top pistons,
no EGR,
head looks same to,
redline at 7500rpm,
150BHP

PS: Is one of your e-mail accounts able to handle lot of big files??


----------



## trinisentra (Jul 2, 2004)

this one can handle big files. [email protected]


----------



## trinisentra (Jul 2, 2004)

p10driver said:


> I' am not shure. But I'am rebuilding now a red top SR20DE out of a GT and it seems that these are the same engines. UK and JDM same staff....
> 
> Red valave cover,
> 10:1 flat top pistons,
> ...


I got the files from your friend. Thanks a lot

I see the engine is rated at 150BHP but what is the torque on it?


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

trinisentra said:


> I got the files from your friend. Thanks a lot
> 
> I see the engine is rated at 150BHP but what is the torque on it?



Don't remember the extact number. I'ts something around 190Nm...


----------



## trinisentra (Jul 2, 2004)

p10driver said:


> Don't remember the extact number. I'ts something around 190Nm...



well as soon as I am finished wiring up this thing it will be on the DYNO so we see how much it is to the wheels


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

Have you received both mails with the scans?? He said that you have not confirmed the second mail.

Yeah... probalby I will dyno my new SR to when I finish with it. But I will have to drive it in before...... Hope to make 180HP+


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

p10driver said:


> I' am not shure. But I'am rebuilding now a red top SR20DE out of a GT and it seems that these are the same engines. UK and JDM same staff....
> 
> Red valave cover,
> 10:1 flat top pistons,
> ...


and it has sodium cooled exhaust valves


----------



## trinisentra (Jul 2, 2004)

p10driver said:


> Have you received both mails with the scans?? He said that you have not confirmed the second mail.
> 
> Yeah... probalby I will dyno my new SR to when I finish with it. But I will have to drive it in before...... Hope to make 180HP+



I replied to him a couple days ago  

I am doing a tune up soon, what kind of plugs should I use in it??


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

I use NGK BKR6EY and change them every 15tkm


----------



## trinisentra (Jul 2, 2004)

p10driver said:


> I use NGK BKR6EY and change them every 15tkm


when I first got the engine it came with NGK PFR6B-11. Which one is better?


----------



## trinisentra (Jul 2, 2004)

My dyno run was really poor 111.3 max power and 109.6 max torque

power was steady from 3,000 rpm up to 4700rpm but then it went flat between the 4,700rpm and 5,700rpm. Then she climbed again from the 5,700 up to 6,500 where it max out at a poor 111.3 hp 

All the other sr20's were around 125hp  

I wonder why mine so low and why the flat spot on my both runs


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

Hm?

looks not good... in what condition is the engine?

Check the timing, knock sensor. What does the ECU say??


----------



## trinisentra (Jul 2, 2004)

the engine is in good condition and while on the dyno I felt no flat spot just smooth acceleration. But the dyno does not lie


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

and it's a red top UK SR20DE??

Mine is still in parts.. Still waiting for the exhaust valve oil seals....


----------



## trinisentra (Jul 2, 2004)

p10driver said:


> and it's a red top UK SR20DE??
> 
> Mine is still in parts.. Still waiting for the exhaust valve oil seals....


Yes it is a UK SR20DE  

One problem that I am having for sure is with my MAF sensor. It is playing up. ANd a new one costs $6,000 so pressure.

My mechanic says that my low dyno reading could be due to the fact that my transmission is slipping a bit so not all the power is going to the wheels.


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

trinisentra said:


> Yes it is a UK SR20DE
> 
> One problem that I am having for sure is with my MAF sensor. It is playing up. ANd a new one costs $6,000 so pressure.
> 
> My mechanic says that my low dyno reading could be due to the fact that my transmission is slipping a bit so not all the power is going to the wheels.



You mean "your cluch is sliping"... Hm bad MAF... Did they measured lambda (A/F ratio) during the dyno run?

Have you put the ECU into self diagnosis mode 2 ??


----------



## trinisentra (Jul 2, 2004)

My car is automatic not manual. After rewiring the car the electrician did not hook up the wires that run to the diagnostic port in my car so I cannot check that as yet.

Someone told me that the UKsr20 comes manual but I got mine with a tranny. The owner prob changed it b4 I got it  

and no the dyno did not measure the (A/F ratio) during the run


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh an auto....


----------



## kjanaprik (Nov 21, 2004)

*primera eGT ECU Wiring Diagram*

Hello I was wondering if you guys could help me because i have a similar problem. I have a '92 Primera eGT and I'm doing a SR20DET conversion from a Sunny GTi-R and I really need the wiring diagram for the eGT. Can you please help me? my e-mail is [email protected] if you want to send me a mail!

Thank you


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

PM trinisentra he has the files. I have it in a book


----------



## redtop (May 17, 2005)

*sr20de red top tranny brainbox wiring diagram*

hey p10driver and trinisentra (btw i'm from trinidad also)..i'm putting in a sr20de red top from a UK p10 primera in a b13. i need the wiring diagram for the tranny brainbox, can you guys help...

thanks a lot


----------

